# Bowtech Tomkat: Any Opinions



## lg_mouth (Jun 7, 2004)

I have a lead on a 2004 Bowtech Tomkat for a very reasonable price and was curious if anyone here shoots or has shot one and has any opinions? I am a crossbow guy but want to venture into compounds as well. Any help would be great. Thanks.

Lg_mouth


----------



## fish4wall (Apr 14, 2004)

my best buddy has one. he got it new and he likes it. its not as fast as my bowtech justice is but its fast.... the one thing i dont like about his bow is that it (lack of a better term) KICKS....he had a few pro shops look at it and the cams are timed right but it still kicks. now this year he did get a heavier stabilizer and that seems to work it out. it depends on the price...me i'm a big time bowtech guy and i love mine but...go with a single cam bow...
thats my 2 cents!!


----------



## lg_mouth (Jun 7, 2004)

It is a single cam, wouldn't be messing with it if it wasn't. I thought Tomkats were dual cam, but the pics he sent me show a single cam. 

Lg_mouth


----------



## fish4wall (Apr 14, 2004)

is that the one on craigslist? i saw that too...the one my buddy has is the dual cam system.


----------



## lg_mouth (Jun 7, 2004)

Could be, but this is over on Archerytalk.com. I sent him an email to make sure it is single. Could be that the 2004 models were single cam and the newer ones went to dual cam. Time will tell.

Lg_mouth


----------



## fish4wall (Apr 14, 2004)

good luck!! i know i LOVE MY BOWTECH!!!


----------



## lg_mouth (Jun 7, 2004)

The hardest part will be my wife parting with the $$!!!

By the way, 2004 Tomkats were single cam, the seller cleared that up for me.

Lg_mouth


----------



## fish4wall (Apr 14, 2004)

cool!!! good luck on the wife!!! roses...lots and lots of roses!!!


----------



## Bigun (Jun 20, 2006)

fish4wall said:


> cool!!! good luck on the wife!!! roses...lots and lots of roses!!!


 Nah get it, I have always believed it is easier to beg for forgivness, then to ask for permission. 

I liked the one I shot a few years ago, seemed like a good bow for a decent price.


----------



## dmgonfishin55 (Jan 8, 2009)

I've got one and I love it, this one is also a single cam, haven't had a single problem with it and I shoot it a lot! I would reccomend it if you can snag it for a decent price.


----------



## buckeyeguy (Aug 20, 2006)

I have a buddy who has one. I shot it and I thought it was okay. I didn't care for the grip very much, but again that was my take on it. One thing I did like about it was it had nearly zero creep. 

I have heard a lot of good things about Bowtechs and I know there are quite a few on here that have them.


----------

